# Need suggestions for Seattle area (2008)



## Gramma5 (Mar 3, 2008)

My daughter and family are going to a wedding in Oregon in July. They will be flying into Seattle on Sun. and taking 4 days before they have to be in Oregon on Thurs. night. They will have their 2 children 9 1/2 yo girl and 7 1/2yo boy. They have never been to the area and are wondering about interesting things to do with the kids. They are also wondering about reasonable places to stay ie $100-150/night with bkfst included, if possible. They could stay in one place and do day trips or head south and see things along the way. Both of the kids LOVE animals so a zoo or aquarium would be great. of course they also love water, so a lake, ocean or waterpark would be great too. They are thinking...Space Needle, some Underground tour, Klondike Nat'l park, alkai beach, experience music Project, Pikes Peak market. any infor or suggestions would really be appreciated.
Thanks,
Sherry


----------



## BevL (Mar 3, 2008)

Here's a link to the zoo website.  It's been years, but our kids used to enjoy it when they were young and we'd do a weekend in Seattle.

http://www.zoo.org/

I really liked the underground tour, but it might be a bit dry for kids.

We used to stay at the Embassy Suites with our kids.  A quick look in July seems to run about $200 a night, give or take, but with a separate bedroom and sleeper sofa, cooked to order breakfast and cocktail reception in the evening, we always found it to be pretty good value.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 3, 2008)

Mt. St. Helens is a "can't miss" type of thing.  Best to go there on the way to Oregon.  July is a great time to go, because that is when the mountain is least likely to be hidden in the clouds.

The Museum of Flight would also be a good option.

There is year-round skiing at Timberline on Mt. Hood in Oregon.  Would be neat for the kids to tell their friends about skiing in July.  Timberline Lodge is also interesting.

They might also enjoy Tillicum Village.


----------



## easyrider (Mar 3, 2008)

One unique place to stay in the middle of everything is the Inn at the Market. A two bed unit will over look Pike Street Market. This is walking distance to the waterfront and the Space Needle. There are many things to see and do in this area for all ages. The beds are very comfortable here. This is one of the best people watching places in the world.


----------



## Icarus (Mar 3, 2008)

Seattle has a nice zoo and a nice aquarium.

http://www.seattleaquarium.org/

A trip to the Ballard Locks and fish ladder would be great for the kids. I don't know what time of year the fish run up the ladder, but it was pretty cool. Steve might know.

http://www.nws.usace.army.mil/PublicMenu/Menu.cfm?sitename=lwsc&pagename=mainpage

-David


----------



## RDB (Mar 4, 2008)

Mt Baker drive

Deception Pass, Mount Erie Park. Both are west of I-5 from Mt Vernon

Seattle Center (Experience Music Project, Space Needle)

While at Pikes Place market, walk down Pike Place a bit to Victor Steinbrueck Park.

Snoqualmie Falls

Tacoma Narrows Bridge 

Olympia Capital

Mt. Rainier

*In Oregon*

Historic Columbia River Highway (Look it up)
The award-winning route, which shows off 50 miles of the Columbia River Gorge, features 23 bridges and views from 900 feet above the river. Designed in the early 1900s to show off the scenery without disturbing it, this was among the nation's first true scenic roads. 

Pacific Coast Scenic Byway (Look it up)
Travel the full length of Oregon's coastline to discover charming seaside towns, sandy dunes, and a thriving birding culture. Kite-flyers are also welcome along the windy shorelines. 

The Bonneville Fish Hatchery is located just down stream of Bonneville Dam at Bonneville, Oregon

Oregon waterfalls Bridal Veil and Multnomah are striking. 

Recommend a visit of End of the Oregon Trail at Oregon City prior to going to Mt Hood, so you might better grasp an appreciation for the harshness of the territory that settlers found. The presentation is definitely educational. While close, take in historic Willamette Falls. Visited the Museum of the Oregon Territory.  
http://www.orcity.com/museum/home.html
and http://www.orcity.com/museum/view.html
http://www.orcity.com/museum/instructions.txt

Oregon City is the location of Oregon's first capital at a postal address once known as Oregon City, O.T.

You may backtrack up I-5N a bit, to pickup Hwy 26E over to Hwy 35 and up to Timberline Lodge on Mt Hood. There are spectacular panoramas southward including the Three Sisters and Mt Jefferson. 

Drive up to Timberline on Mt. Hood. A walk around inside the Lodge is interesting. 

See photos of some of these by clicking the picasaweb site in my signature.


----------



## Gramma5 (Mar 4, 2008)

TUGGERS are great~! These are terriffic suggestions. Keep them coming!
Thank you.


----------



## RDB (Mar 13, 2008)

Gramma5 said:


> My daughter and family are going to a wedding in Oregon in July. ... any infor or suggestions would really be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Sherry



Ran across these, I had collected while researching for our Trip West. I'll copy and paste here just in case you can use any of it.
-------------------------------------------------------------
Seattle, WA 
Seattle Vicinity, WA: King of the Mountain
Blessed by the splendors of the *Puget Sound *and *Cascade Mountains*, the area around Seattle provokes passion for land with majestic pines and moody shores.

Drive south toward mesmerizing *Mount Rainier*.
Discover* Tacoma*.
 and on the South Puget Sound. Hike picturesque alpine trials, admire the state capitol, *Olympia*. 
Seattle's slice of silicon, which includes Bellevue, Kirkland, and Redmond, overlooks shimmering Lake Washington. 
Venture to nearby Snoqualmie Summit for a day of exhilarating hiking or skiing. Stop by *Snoqualmie Falls* to behold a svelte waterfall that plunges farther than Niagara.
Pike Place Market
Go to *Pike Place Market early,* it has such a different feel to it before it gets crowded. We like to get coffee/*pasty across the street at Le Panier *and watch the vendors set up. Very peaceful.
*Pioneer Square* 
*Washington Convention & Trade Center*. 
The architecturally-acclaimed *Seattle Public Library*.
Ferry across Puget Sound, explore the seven-acre *Bainbridge Island Gardens*, dabble in local wines, and dine at Chez Shea.

Ferry to a tranquil world of solace among *Japanese bonsai pines*. Stimulate your senses wandering through pungent herb and alpine gardens, and encounter unique aquatic plants. Sample the vintage at *Bainbridge Island Winery's tasting room*, select the perfect wine and spread out a picnic on their lush lawns. 

Catch a ferry home as the sun sinks in the sky, and golden hues caress waves like *bright ripples on a sea-green *fabric. Cap off your day at Chez Shea: dine on delectable treats by candlelight and views of Puget Sound, before slipping off to your luxurious room. 


*Editor's Seattle Picks*
Despite the city’s resistance to bullyish chains, locals get their caffeine fix at the first Starbucks, which opened in the historic Pike Place Market district in 1971 and retains much of its design, including its original siren logo. Or, sink into a cushiony seat at Bauhaus. 

*Pike Place Market* give "fresh catch" a new meaning. Watch them throw salmon and duck as you browse the fresh produce and wares at the oldest, continuously-operated farmers' market in the country. 

Chill-out spot: *The Washington Park Arboretum's Seattle Japanese Garden *is an oasis of sculptured shrubs and flowering trees that's perfect for a leisurely stroll or as a meditation spot. 

Let the games begin: Mariners fan or not, catch a game at *Safeco Field*—complete with views of Puget Sound. In a city with a 50% chance of rain at any given moment, this stadium is equipped with a retractable roof that closes in only 15 minutes. 

Get out of dodge: Drive north to the San Juan Island ferry in Anacortes, then get off at Friday Harbor in the *San Juan Islands *to go whale watching, hiking, kayaking, or to try the local brews. 

It happened here: The world's largest building is also the factory for *Boeing*, the site where they assemble the 747, 767, and 777--all indoors! A tour here takes about a day. 

Name to know: *Tom Douglas* is to the dining scene what Bill Gates is to software. Any one of his four spots--Palace Kitchen, Etta's, Dahlia Lounge, and Dahlia Bakery--will tempt your taste buds.


*Seattle Picks*
Check out our editorial staff's treasured places to visit. These recommendations are meant to make your last minute deal feel planned. 

*Capitol Hill Library* 
Location:	425 Harvard Avenue East
Phone:	206.684.4715
This relatively-new brick and glass library in the city center is a welcoming place on a rainy day to read a book or people-watch through the windows. The building's construction includes stainless steel lattices supporting trellised vines and plants, making it seem an oasis of green in an urban area. Artwork by Iole Alessandrini highlights indoor lighting effects. The result is 11,215 square feet of reading pleasure with computer workstations, children and teen areas, and tons of tomes on everything under the sun or rain. 

*REI *
Location:	222 Yale Avenue North
Phone:	206.223.1944
Since 1944, REI has been outfitting campers and outdoor enthusiasts. Housed in a building that looks like a giant lumber mill, it's not just a store but an adventure, as practically everything inside is hands-on. This includes The Pinnacle, a 65-foot indoor climbing wall. Take to the mountain bike test-trail, or get lost in aisle after aisle of gadgets and gear designed to outwit Mother Nature. From GPS machines to simple pitch-and-fold tents, and from freeze-dried foods to crampon boots, it's easy to leave this store with things that you might not need on your next outdoor adventure, but they'll sure make it a lot more fun. 

Please note: Advance reservations for the climbing wall are recommended. 

*Rhododendron Species Foundation and Botanical Garden *
Location:	2525 South 336th Street
Phone:	253.838.4646
Set between the cities of Seattle and Tacoma, these gardens represent one of the world's largest collections of rhododendrons dedicated to preserving and cultivating the species. The rhododendron is an incredibly diverse plant, with flowers in all sizes and colors. Some varieties look like trees, others look like shrubs with a textured bark that's beautiful in and of itself. 

During spring, over 10,000 of these plants burst into bloom (imagine that!), and there are enough complementary plant species to keep visitors coming year round. In 22 acres of woodland setting, paths meander past ferns, primroses, maples, and other rare or unusual plants. There's a small pond with frogs and lily pads, birds fly overhead, and an alpine area creates the illusion of a mountain slope. 

*Science Fiction Museum and Hall of Fame *
Location:	325 Fifth Avenue
Phone:	210.651.6101
Located in the same building as the Seattle Experience Music Project, this is the place of dreams for space enthusiasts, trekkies, and anyone who's ever been intrigued by the notions of science fiction. The Hall of Fame honors 36 major contributors to the genre, including Robert Heinlein (Stranger in a Strange Land), Arthur C. Clarke (2001: A Space Odyssey), Isaac Asimov (the Foundation series), and H.G. Wells (The Time Machine). 

With a stellar advisory board, which includes the likes of Ray Bradbury and George Lucas, the museum is filled with icons and memorabilia. See space ships and science fiction characters come to life. Contemplate new travel technologies and amazing places that can only exist in some parallel universe. In the exhibits, you'll see future cityscapes, experimental societies, and apocalyptic visions. You'll also see monsters and aliens, and you'll wonder, what does their creation say about ourselves? 

*The Crocodile Cafe* 
Location:	2200 Second Avenue
Phone:	206.441.5611
Of course, you can get coffee here, but if you're going to depart from the beanie beverage, you should do so with a Crocodile Mary ("a bloody mary with a bite"). This cafe is a great place to go for giant hangover-curing breakfasts. It's also known for its lunch and dinner, too. The cafe itself is open to all ages, but after 9pm, it welcomes an over-21 crowd screaming for some of Seattle's best local music. From indie to alternative, and from grunge to good-ol' rock and roll, live music brings down the house stage, with new bands often debuting on Tuesday nights. Tribute nights to bands ranging from U2 to Van Halen are also known to pop up on the calendar. 

*Salt Creek Recreation Park*. What a place this would be to camp


----------



## Karen G (Mar 13, 2008)

You've gotten a lot of great suggestions and it will be impossible to do everything in four days.  If your family enjoys baseball, I'd suggest a Mariners game at Safeco Field.  I also urge them to include a ferry ride in their stay. It's great for the kids & parents, too.

They might want to check out Silver Cloud Inns--there are a number of them in the Seattle area.  We stayed at the one in downtown Bellevue for a couple of nights between Christmas and New Year's and really liked it. They have a great free breakfast every morning.

We lived in the Seattle area for 25 yrs. and we've done just about everything that is mentioned in the posts above. The family should have a great time there in the summer.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 12, 2012)

Across Lake Washington and a little north is an area with some great winery & beer tours . Chateau St Michelle and Red Hook are just two places within a block of each other in Woodinville.  For a nice short weekend trip, we stay at the Marriott in Redmond and then bike the 4 miles or so to the winery along a nice bike path. 
http://www.ste-michelle.com/
http://redhook.com/

There are some really fun boat tours of the area. Several from the Seattle waterfront ( near the Seattle aquarium )  and some of Lake Washington from downtown Kirkland.
www.argosycruises.com
www.ridetheducksofseattle.com

Here is just one website for tours in the Seattle area.
http://www.seattletours.us/


----------



## Krteczech (Jul 14, 2012)

Glad I came acrross this great list of suggestions, it will make planing my August trip much easier.


----------

